# A Concert for Gerd



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I just received word that a childhood friend of mine, Gerd Weigel, who is a well know amp tech in the Montreal area is about to enter the hospital for an operation to fight stomach cancer. Some of his friends in Montreal are hosting a benefit concert for him. Here's the info that was sent to me:

_A Concert for Gerd

Greetings All, 

This is to let you know, if you are not already aware, that our good friend Gerd Weigel is not well. He has been diagnosed with stomach cancer and must have surgery. This means that he will be out of commission for a good while. 

He needs our help, and as in any situation, we take care of our own. We are planning a Fundraising Concert on Monday May 14th, 2007 at 8:30 P.M. at Bourbon St West (1866 Sources Blvd, Pointe-Claire). Our goal is to relieve the financial stress on him and permit him time to heal. If you’ve ever experienced major surgery, you know the work involved in recovery.

Gerd has spent the last 30 years keeping our equipment running at 100% for less than it should really cost, so now its payback time. We would appreciate a $10.00 donation at the door or whatever you can afford. Your presence and participation will be of the utmost importance. Please come in numbers and pass on the info to anyone who knows Gerd.

There will be live music and drink. Unfortunately, Gerd might not be able to be present as his surgery is tentatively scheduled for Thursday May 10th, 2007. So bring yourselves and your friends and whatever loose change you can come up with. If you are unable to attend but can still add to the collection, please pass it on to someone who can attend. We will make certain that it gets to Gerd. If you can bring a camera (still or video) to capture some moments for Gerd, we thank you in advance. For the musicians present the backline is graciously being provided by Jam Industries so bring your axes and sticks.


For more info: Perry: 514-895-9772 [email protected]
Tom : 514-630-3707 [email protected]
Lorne:514-824-6178_

I hope that any members that are in the Montreal area will tell all thier friends and make this event an oustanding success and a night to remember.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't know the man myself, but sounds like he is very much loved and appreciated in the Montreal area. Hope he pulls through and the benefit is a success.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

:rockon: Gerd is a great musician, tech and friend. I wish him a speedy recovery!!!! I'll be there on Monday.

Andy


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

All my best goes out to Gerd... get well soon.

Khing


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Just a reminder to all those in the Montreal area that this benefit takes place tonight. Cold beer and hot guitars. What more could you ask for :food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my brother will be there.

does anyone know how the operation went?

-dh


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

How was the turnout? Hope it went well.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my brother said it was amazing. huge turnout, lots of players he hasn't seen in a long time, great musical performances and they raised a ton of dough.

-dh


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

And... Gerd pulled through the surgery and is on the road to recovery. There's actually talk of him being discharged soon and going home. He's off the intrevenous and on semi-solid food. I also heard they rocked the place till 2:00am and everyone had a blast.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I lost a friend today. It is with great sadness that I tell you that Gerd lost his battle with cancer today. Gerd was one of the good guys. I hadn’t talk to him in a while; sent him the regular email jokes every now and then, and the too infrequent phone calls, but he was still my friend. And a very good one. I’ve know Gerd since we were 6 years old. He was someone I always looked up to and I thought that he was the smartest person in the world when I was growing up. If you wanted to know how or why something worked, you would ask Gerd and he’d tell you. And he wasn’t showing off, he just knew and thought nothing of it. No conceit, no ego, just happy to answer your question and pass on the knowledge. I give him credit for influencing me and making me want to know the answers to questions that people had. I wanted to be like Gerd. That is how he influenced me and probably why I am the way I am today.

I've cried a couple of times since hearing the news, but on Wednesday, I'll be making my way to Montreal to celebrate his life and remember all the good times we had growing up together, and so will Gerd. I'll miss you, 

Tommy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry to hear the news. I hope the ceremony went well in Montreal. Keep the memory alive.


----------

